# How do you judge a job to be high quality ?



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would never look at a job that was just completed and judge it too be good.

I have to come back 3 or 4 years later.

Did the hanger jamb the boards in too tight so that you got ridging after the first heating season ? 
Did screws pop ?
Did boards that were never fastened properly loosen and crack at the joints ?
Did cheap lumber start to move inside the wall and cause drywall problems ? Did joint starvation show up once the boards started to move ?
Were there moisture or venting problems that messed up the drywall ?
ect , ect.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

True you have to wait for settling before you see the problems. My first place to look is the foyer...did the sheets span the plate by more than just a few inches? Does the rock go behind the stairs enough to cover when the trim shrinks? Thats where most people look. It doesn't help at all when the builders use 2x4s on outside and bearing walls.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Some of those things you listed are things out of your control... All I would really look for that is relevant to a 'good job' would be if you can see any taping lines. Flats, butts, nail spotting lines, non-filled metal, anything like that.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes walls are to be completely flat- joints and beads flat, nothing more than 1/4"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> True you have to wait for settling before you see the problems. My first place to look is the foyer...did the sheets span the plate by more than just a few inches? Does the rock go behind the stairs enough to cover when the trim shrinks? Thats where most people look. It doesn't help at all when the builders use 2x4s on outside and bearing walls.


 Yes...:yes:


----------

